# [H]Levelstopgilde: Klingen der Erinnerung sucht DICH!



## Lassart (6. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Aktuell:



> *You are not prepared!*
> 
> Ja Leute, es ist soweit!
> Die Klingen brechen Ihre Zelte im Classiccontent ab und reisen weiter in die Scherbenwelt wo Illidan und seine Schergen schon darauf warten unseren Stahl schmecken zu dürfen!
> ...


wir die Levelstopgilde "Klingen der Erinnerung" vom Server Die Aldor-EU suchen DICH um unsere Reihen zu füllen!

Wer sind wir?
Wir sind, wie der Titel schon sagt, eine Levelstopgilde, heißt wir wollen gemeinsam mit neuen Charakteren den alten Content durchspielen und sobald wir durch sind ins nächste Addon starten. 
Unser aktueller Stop ist auf 44, da wir uns noch in der Levelphase zu unserem ersten wirklich langen Halt auf Stufe 60 befinden und auch den langsameren Levelern die Möglichkeit einräumen wollen aufzuholen.
Sobald wir mit dem Stufe 60 Content durch sind, geht es weiter zu BC, etc.

Wen suchen wir?
Wir suchen Leute, die sich mit dem Konzept Levelstopgilde anfreunden können und die auf eine entspannt - lockere Atmosphäre mit ihren Mitspielern Wert legen. Auch wenn das Raiden ein essentieller Teil der Gilde und des Konzepts ist, besteht hieran keine Pflicht, wenn man einfach nur das Zusammensein mit den Gildies genießen will, solange man sich im Rahmen des Levelstops befindet.

*Unser Statement zu RP:*
Rollenspiel ist fester Bestandteil des Servers Die Aldor (RP-PvE). Da wir keine RP, sondern eine Levelstopgilde sind haben, wir kein Rollenspielkonzept und sind demnach auch nicht als RP-Gilde zu sehen. Wer Rollenspiel betreibt oder betreiben will, ist gerne dazu aufgefordert dieses zu betreiben. Was die Mitspieler angeht erwarten wir lediglich den RP-Richtlinien entsprechende Charakterbenennung und das Nicht-stören von Rollenspielevents. Alles was darüber hinaus mehr in die Materie "RP" eingeht ist optional und von uns nicht verlangt, allerdings kann es sein, dass es möglicherweise mal ein kleines Rollenspiel-Event geben wird 

Wie kann man uns erreichen?
Grundsätzlich ist jeder in der Gilde inviteberechtigt und kann euch daher einladen. Bei expliziten Fragen wendet euch doch bitte an mich oder Ilinara.

Unsere HP: 


> http://kde-wow.de/



Und hier ganz wichtig, lesen bevor ihr euch bewerbt!
Unsere Gildenregeln:


> http://kde-wow.de/gildenregeln/



Fragen nehme ich auch gerne hier im Forum entgegen!

Hochachtungsvoll,

Klingenhetzerin Nimath


----------



## Lassart (13. September 2013)

Einmal Push!


----------



## Lassart (19. September 2013)

/bump


----------



## Lassart (25. September 2013)

Im Oktober starten wir durch und die ersten Raids beginnen! Schließt euch uns noch schnell an


----------



## ghostunit1992 (25. September 2013)

Hey ich fange morgen wieder mit WoW seit 2-3 Jahren wieder anzuzocken! Und suche eine Gilde die PvE spielt und der Server einiger Maßen voll sein sollte, und da ich habe auf Proudmoore noch eine Blutelf Paladin auf 80 habe würde ich den sogar transferieren! Würde mich auf Hilfe sehr freuen  Falls der falsche post hier für ist,sorry,könntet ihr mich dann weiterleiten!?

Mfg Ghostunit


----------



## Lassart (25. September 2013)

Hi, schön dass du wieder Spaß an WoW gefunden hast 

Allerdings sind wir eine Levelstopgilde, das heißt mit einem Level 80 Charakter wärst du zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt bei uns nicht richtig aufgehoben. Trotzdem darfst du dir ja gerne mal das Konzept ansehen und falls es dich interessiert uns anschließen


----------



## ghostunit1992 (25. September 2013)

Okay,wamacht ihr denn genau ? Also seid ihr noch keine 80 würde sonst auch einen neuen charr erstellen..!?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. September 2013)

ghostunit1992 schrieb:


> Okay,wamacht ihr denn genau ? Also seid ihr noch keine 80 würde sonst auch einen neuen charr erstellen..!?



steht alles im anfangspost vom dem ersteller, lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Lassart (1. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Lassart (8. Oktober 2013)

Gestern den ersten Raid auf MC erfolgreich und mit vollen Taschen abgeschlossen. Wir haben aber noch vieeeeel Platz in unseren Reihen, also JOIN US!


----------



## Lassart (14. Oktober 2013)

/push wir brauchen weiterhin tatkräftige Unterstützung. AQ10 musste sich auch schon geschlagen geben!

Wenn das so weiter geht sind wir bald in BC ^.^


----------



## Lassart (21. Oktober 2013)

Vaelastra blockt uns, wir brauchen DICH damit sich das ändert!


----------



## Lassart (23. November 2013)

Ja uns gibt es noch!
NEUE HOMEPAGE: http://kde.shivtr.com/

Mittlerweile ist auch BWL freigeräumt und AQ40 hat bislang 3 seiner Bosse hergeben müssen!

Für die Klingen!


----------



## Lassart (3. Dezember 2013)

*You are not prepared!*

Ja Leute, es ist soweit!
Die Klingen brechen Ihre Zelte im Classiccontent ab und reisen weiter in die Scherbenwelt wo Illidan und seine Schergen schon darauf warten unseren Stahl schmecken zu dürfen!

Lassen wir sie nicht warten!

Hier die Fakten:
Wann gehts weiter? Sonntag, 20 Uhr nach einem kurzen Eröffnungsevent
Kann ich euch noch beitreten? Aber ja! Gerade der BC Content bietet weit mehr Möglichkeiten als der Classiccontent und da können wir natürlich starke Recken in unseren Reihen gut gebrauchen! 
Welche Klasse sucht ihr? Grundsätzlich jede. Todesritter sind davon ausgenommen, weil diese erst ab Wotlk dazukommen. Bei Mönchen lassen wir ggf. mit uns reden.
Was muss ich noch wissen? http://kde.shivtr.com/ 

Für die Klingen!

-Klingenhetzer Fraik


----------



## Lassart (23. Dezember 2013)

Kara ist gefallen!

Die Gildenregeln wurden aktualisiert! Klick mich

Meldet euch!

Für die Klingen


----------



## Lassart (14. Januar 2014)

T5 wird in Angriff genommen! Für die Klingen hooray! 


P.S. Wir wollen euch


----------



## Lassart (26. Januar 2014)

Noch immer auf der Suche nach neuen Klingen!

Meldet euch!


----------



## Lassart (4. Februar 2014)

We want you! Jetzt mit Partnergilde im Schlepptau!


----------

